# Hunter SS 5x30 Does Not Go 5' Forward



## mvftw (Oct 10, 2020)

It sprays side to side Ok, but only maybe 1' forward. I adjusted the top screw with no luck. Is there a better spray head that will spray forward?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Mine sprays 5ft. Do you have a regulated head?


----------



## mvftw (Oct 10, 2020)

Is your head flush with the ground and pops up a few inches? Or is yours higher up? Mine is flush with the grass. No regulated head.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I have a few of these (+12)on the lawn. They are flushed with the soil on regulated bodies.


----------



## mvftw (Oct 10, 2020)

Maybe I'm wrong. What is a regulated body? I just have a popup


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

https://www.sprinklerwarehouse.com/hunter-pro-spray-40-psi-pressure-regulated-spray-head-4-in-pros-04-prs40-cv


----------

